# الي عايز يحسب ال external static pressure لوحدات المناولة يقرأ الموضوع ده



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ............​ 
الناس الي بتشتغل في المقاولات ( في التنفيذ يعني ) في الأغلب بيبقى مطلوب يعمل _حسابات هبوط الضغط لوحدات المناولة و مراوح_ _التهوية _( ده غير التلول المتلتلة الي وراه ) و طبعا للناس الي زي حالتي بيحب يجيب من الاخر يعني ايه .....​ 
يعني ( _بس لازم تكون فاهم طبعا_ أصل القصة أيه ) شيت اكسيل و يديني النتيجة كام باسكال و اخلص .......( بس انا بأكد و بأقول لازم نبقى فاهمين) 
المهم في شيبت اكسل انا باستخدمه _بحسب الاكسترنال الاستاتيك المطلوب لمروحة الايه اتش يوو_ و أنا هاقولك تستخدمه ازاي ,,,,,
1. هاتحط _كمية ال __cfm _في خانة ال supply
2. هاتحط _سرعة الهواء بالفيت بير مينت_ في خانة السرعة
3. و بعد كدة تحط _الفركشن بتاعك و لو مش عارفه خليه __0.07 __قدم_ لكل 100 فيت
4. و بعد كدة يا ريس من على رسومات الكاد _تجيب أطول مسار لوحدة المناولة_ الي انت بتحسب ليها الاستاتيك لحد اخر ديفيوزر ( ماشي و لا ايه ........) بالمتر و تحطها في خاية اللوجست باث ...........
5. شيت الاكسل طبعا هيحولها لوحدة الفيت الي احنا بنشتغل بيها في الخانة الي بعديها ( اللونجست باث بالفييت)
6. بعد كدة هاتحط _الطول المكافئ بالفيت لكل فيتنج عندك في الدكت_ ( يعني البو و لا واي و لا تيك اوف ولا..........) طبعا هاتقولي هاجيبهم منين ؟؟؟؟؟ شوف يا أخي.... انا معايا كام _ورقة لشركة كارير كاتبين في معظم الاطوال المكافئة_ لكل فيتنج هاحاول اسحبهم اسكان و احطهم بس ده مش وعد ( وربنا يقدرني ... هاحاول)
7. بعد كدة الاستاذ اكسل _هيحسبلك الطول الكلي المطلوب في خانة السب توتال_ ( يعني أطول مسار + الطول المكافئ لجميع الفيتنج)
8. بعد كدة هاتحط _هبوط الضغط لكل فوليوم و فاير دامبرو كل جريلة_ هاتقولي كالعادة منين ؟؟؟؟؟ أقولك انا يا ريس 
المفروض تجيبهم من كتالوجات الشركة المصنعة بس لو عايز تنجز و تجيب من الاخر حطهم ب 0.1 انش واترجيج ودي هاتغطيك بزيادة ( على مسؤليتي جمد قلبك )
9. بعد كدة الاستاذ اكسيل هايديك _الفقد الكلى في خانة التوتال لوس بالانش واتر_ برضو
10. بعد كدة _في خانة السيفتي فاكتور حطها ب 15 % أو 10% _على حسب وجهة نظرك ( يعني كنت بتكروت و انت بتحسب أطول مسار و الفيتنج أو شغال على ديزين دروينج ( ساعتها نصيحة مني ليك حطه ب 25 % علشان المشروع يعدي على خير و ما تدخلش نفسك في دوامة ) أو غيره...............)
11. بعد كده الاستاذ اكسيل _هايديك النتيجة في الخانة بتاعة __final external static pressure_ 
12. حط يا هندسة خطين تلاتة تحت كلمة _اكسترنال_ لان الشيت هيحسبلك الاكسترنال بس 
13. في الخانة الاخيرة دي طبعا _الشيت بيجمع الكلام الي احنا حسبناه للسبلاي و الريترن_ على بعضه و هو ده الاكسترنال ستاتيك برشر بتاع المكنة دي 
14. أما بالنسبة للانترنال ستاتيك برشر دي قصة تانية _سهلة اوي هاقولكوا عليها بعدين_ يا رجالة
على فكرة لو عايز تعرف المعادلة الي احنا بنحسب بيها قولي و أنا اشرحهالك أول _اقراها انت من الفنكشن في الاكسل شيت_​ 
_سويت ريجاردس _
م سامر السعدني ​ 

لتحميل الملف:
http://www.mediafire.com/?hn6l487fdkkgdn6​


----------



## hikal007 (14 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس سامر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يونيو 2011)

استاذ جديد ينضم الي زملائه بالملتقي 
انت تنبئ بالخير 
أجري الله الخير و السعد و العلم بين يديك و اكرمك بجوده و كرمه


----------



## سيف2007 (14 يونيو 2011)

عاشت ايديك ,معلومات مفيده للغايه وبرنامج مفيد ومهم جدا. بارك الله فيك ياباشا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (14 يونيو 2011)

ممتاز ومجهود رائع جدا - دة كلام السوق وكلام الناس المتمرسة

مشكور يا هندسة وجزال الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (14 يونيو 2011)

رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

ر بنا يعزكم و يكرمكم جميعا على الكومنتات الجميلة


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

Eng.MaHmOuD . SH قال:


> رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
> رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
> رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
> رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل
> رجاء التاكد من رفع البرنامج كامل


 


أنا على فكرة مش فاهمك يا بش مهندس محمود


----------



## احمد كامل محمود (15 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك جدا علي المعلومات الجيده ولكن شيت الاكسل لايعمل


----------



## احمد كامل محمود (15 يونيو 2011)

ارجوك عرض البرنامج من جديد


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 يونيو 2011)

احمد كامل محمود قال:


> اشكرك جدا علي المعلومات الجيده ولكن شيت الاكسل لايعمل


 


على فكرة يا هندسة الشيت شغال و أنا جربته ( جرب تاني بس)


----------



## احمد كامل محمود (15 يونيو 2011)

اخي في الله اشكرك علي ردك بس والله انا جربته اكتر من مره لايعمل


----------



## Ali_haya (15 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك ياهندسه 
استاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ
هو ده


----------



## samy m (16 يونيو 2011)

الل ينور يا هندسة ... معلـــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## البروكى (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير.....ولكن

الفيل المرفوع هوفيل مضغوط لما بفك الضغط بتظهر حجات غريبة ومفيش البرنامج نفسة
جرب حضرتك ونزلة وشوف بنفسك


----------



## samy m (16 يونيو 2011)

احمد كامل محمود قال:


> اخي في الله اشكرك علي ردك بس والله انا جربته اكتر من مره لايعمل



غالبا يا باشمهندس احمد انت عندك اوفيس 2003 و الملف على اوفيس 2007
عشان كده حولتهولك 2003 ورفعته فى المرفقات بعد اذن حضرتك يا باشمهندس سامر طبعاً لو تسمحلى يا باشا


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

samy m قال:


> غالبا يا باشمهندس احمد انت عندك اوفيس 2003 و الملف على اوفيس 2007
> عشان كده حولتهولك 2003 ورفعته فى المرفقات بعد اذن حضرتك يا باشمهندس سامر طبعاً لو تسمحلى يا باشا


 

يا انهار ابيض ده الموضوع نور يا هندسة بوجودك.....


----------



## احمد كامل محمود (17 يونيو 2011)

بشمهندس samy انت اصبت فعلا والبرنامج اشتغل وشكرك علي ذوقك انت والمهندس سامر


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا م سامر على مجهودك
بس فى سؤال لو القيمة طلعت زيادة عن الفعلى بسبب عامل الأمان الكبير ايه اللى هيحصل 
يعنى استاتيك للمروحه هيبقى اكبر من المطلوب


----------



## nofal (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ashraf naeem قال:


> شكرا م سامر على مجهودك
> بس فى سؤال لو القيمة طلعت زيادة عن الفعلى بسبب عامل الأمان الكبير ايه اللى هيحصل
> يعنى استاتيك للمروحه هيبقى اكبر من المطلوب


 

يا هندسة ما تفهمش كلامي غلط 

أنا بقول ان احنا نحط السفتي فاكتور ب_ عشرة او خمسة عشر بالمائة_ 

لكن( و خذ بالك من لكن دي) لما بيكون في ضغط شغل و الواحد ساعات بيكروت الشغل و ممكن ما يحسبش كويس في الحالة دي ممكن تحطها بخمسة و عشرين بالمائة 

أما لو الاستاتيك بتاع المروحة طلع أكبر من اللازم ما تقلقش لان الناس بتاعة التاب بيعرفوا يظبطوها كويس ( على ما أظن (و حط خطين تحت أظن) ممكن يغير الطنابير بتاعة المروحة أو يعمل برشر دروب زيادة )

و على العموم شكرا يا بش مهندس أشرف على تواصلك معايا ( و أنا في الخدمة يا باشا)


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور م تامر
وربنا يكون فى عون الناس بتاعة التاب


----------



## احمد كامل محمود (17 يونيو 2011)

علي العموم مهندس سامر لو طلع الستاتك كبير بتاع التاب بيحط دانبر يعمل مقاومه يفقد فيها ضغط اكبر وفي الاخر ده بيتحول ل cfm يمكن التحكم فيه


----------



## samy m (18 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا انهار ابيض ده الموضوع نور يا هندسة بوجودك.....



الله يخليك يا هندسة ...... انت اللى منور الموضوع و المنتدى و النت كله يا باشا 
وموضوعك روعة و مية مية يا كبير


----------



## ibraessa (18 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ومنتظرين enternal pressure


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hamaj_1968 (19 يونيو 2011)

لا بجد تستحق الشكر الشكر الشكر


----------



## درش2010 (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع جدا 
بس انا ليا استفسار صغير ليه حضرتك حطيت قيمة الـ cfm و السرعه مع العلم انهم مش داخلين في الحسابات 
ولا هو فقط لمجرد الايضاح او يكون ليهم استخدام اخر ........ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع 
مطلوب مثال


----------



## عمر محمد3 (19 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ............​
> الناس الي بتشتغل في المقاولات ( في التنفيذ يعني ) في الأغلب بيبقى مطلوب يعمل _حسابات هبوط الضغط لوحدات المناولة و مراوح_ _التهوية _( ده غير التلول المتلتلة الي وراه ) و طبعا للناس الي زي حالتي بيحب يجيب من الاخر يعني ايه .....​
> يعني ( _بس لازم تكون فاهم طبعا_ أصل القصة أيه ) شيت اكسيل و يديني النتيجة كام باسكال و اخلص .......( بس انا بأكد و بأقول لازم نبقى فاهمين)
> المهم في شيبت اكسل انا باستخدمه _بحسب الاكسترنال الاستاتيك المطلوب لمروحة الايه اتش يوو_ و أنا هاقولك تستخدمه ازاي ,,,,,
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما بس ما تنسناش بورقة الاطوال المكافئه


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## amr fathy (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled 80 (24 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو منك معرفة حساب الإنترنال ستاتيك برشر


----------



## akbargherbal (24 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا شكرا*

دانت أبن حلال صحيح

و أنا ده اللي كنت أبحث عنه اليومين دول

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## eng usama_as (1 يوليو 2012)

والله انت مهندس محترم جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafatel (2 يوليو 2012)

Thanks​


----------



## zanitty (3 يوليو 2012)

[h=1]سامر القف دى[/h][h=1]الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح[/h][h=1][/h]


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجزيكم خير :20:


----------



## ديار السعيدي (12 مارس 2013)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (12 مارس 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ben_sala7 (26 مايو 2014)

ممكن يكون هو ده مكافىء الفيتنج


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 مايو 2014)

هل ينفع في جميع المراوح ولا بس وحدة مناولة الهواء


----------



## yousefegyp (26 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (3 ديسمبر 2014)

هوا اية الفرق بين اكسترنال ستاتيك وانترنال ستاتيك؟؟


----------



## moneer2 (3 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (4 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> هوا اية الفرق بين اكسترنال ستاتيك وانترنال ستاتيك؟؟


الاكسترنال هو الضغط الاستاتيكى بدون المروحه 
الانترنال هو ضغط المروحه نفسها 
التوتال هو مجموع الاثنين مضافا عليه الهبوط فى الضغط باقى المكونات داخل الوحده (ان وجدت) مثل الفلاتر و خلافه


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (6 ديسمبر 2014)

هندسة حضرتك بتقول الانترنال هوا ضغط المروحة نفسها يعنى قيمة الضغط اللى بتطلعة المروحة ممكن توضيح اكتر للانترنال بريشر ؟؟ وعشان اعمل سيلكشن بختار المروحة على اساس الاكسترنال بس ولا اكسترنال + انترنال؟


----------



## zanitty (7 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> هندسة حضرتك بتقول الانترنال هوا ضغط المروحة نفسها يعنى قيمة الضغط اللى بتطلعة المروحة ممكن توضيح اكتر للانترنال بريشر ؟؟ وعشان اعمل سيلكشن بختار المروحة على اساس الاكسترنال بس ولا اكسترنال + انترنال؟


حضرتك بتحسب الاكسترنال و تديه للمورد هو بيضيف عليه باقى الفواقد و يقول لك التوتال كام


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ سامر وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شاكر جدا يا بشمهندس زانيتى


----------



## كاسر (8 ديسمبر 2014)

هوا اية الفرق بين اكسترنال ستاتيك وانترنال ستاتيك؟؟ 

-------------------------

الانترنال هي فواقد الضغط داخل وحدة المناولة (الفلاتر، الكويلز، الدامبرز داخل الوحدة،....)

الاكسترنال هي فواقد الضغط خارج وحدة المناولة لأصعب مسار (الدكت، الأكواع، الدامبرز في الدكت، ....) لحين دخولها لوحدة المناولة مرة أخرى


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (8 ديسمبر 2014)

تمام يا بشمهندس كاسر وبردو عرفت عن طريق مهندس زانيتى ان حساباتى فقط على الاكسترنال والمصنع بيضيف حسابات الانترنال


----------



## mohamed Assad (17 ديسمبر 2014)

طب لو سمحت ترفعلنا الجداول بتاعت الفيتنج او نجيبهم منين علي الاقل بس


----------



## م محمد المصرى (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود طيب مهندس سامر ,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن انا عندى تنويه بسيط جدا أنا بالفعل اشتغلت بطريقه الطول المكافىء وللاسف طلع ليس لها أى أساس فى ASHRAE وأى إستشارى صغير هيرفض المبدأ تماما ...... النقطه التانيه ان الشيت ده مش هيقدر يحسب حاجه مهمه جدا جدا وهيه اسمها system interface وهو زى مامكتوبه فى الاشرى علاقه ومسافه المروحه مع اول fitting فى الدكت الموضوع ده غايه فى الخطوره وانا قستها فى احد مشاريعى طلعت لوحدها 80 بسكال وطبعا مكنش معمول حسابها لانها كانت متاخدها على الطول المكافىء وكان من 2 ل 3 م ,,,,,,,,,, نصيحتى الغاليه عليك وعلى elite duct size برنامج بسيط وقام المهندس الزينى بشرحه بإستفاضه ,,,,,,,,, ومشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Alasawy (18 ديسمبر 2014)

اللة يكرمك يارب ياهندسة


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 ديسمبر 2014)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> مجهود طيب مهندس سامر ,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن انا عندى تنويه بسيط جدا أنا بالفعل اشتغلت بطريقه الطول المكافىء وللاسف طلع ليس لها أى أساس فى ASHRAE وأى إستشارى صغير هيرفض المبدأ تماما ...... النقطه التانيه ان الشيت ده مش هيقدر يحسب حاجه مهمه جدا جدا وهيه اسمها system interface وهو زى مامكتوبه فى الاشرى علاقه ومسافه المروحه مع اول fitting فى الدكت الموضوع ده غايه فى الخطوره وانا قستها فى احد مشاريعى طلعت لوحدها 80 بسكال وطبعا مكنش معمول حسابها لانها كانت متاخدها على الطول المكافىء وكان من 2 ل 3 م ,,,,,,,,,, نصيحتى الغاليه عليك وعلى elite duct size برنامج بسيط وقام المهندس الزينى بشرحه بإستفاضه ,,,,,,,,, ومشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع





انا عايز اقولك كام نقطة ......
1- انا باشكرك على ردك و اهتمامك 
2- كلامك صح 100%
3- لو بصيت للواقع في مصر ... للاسف مع اني باشتغل في شركة مقاولات كبيرة و مشاريعها مطارات .... بس للأسف بيتم عمل ال static calculation على الديزين دروينج مش على الشوب دروينج .... فكده كده *الحسابات بتبقى تقديرية *.....و كل الي بيحصل ان احنا بنغير الطنابير الخاصة بالمواتير( تكلفة الطنابير كلام فاضي ) ..... و يوم ما بتقفل خالص ...بغير المواتير .... 

فعلشان كده الشيت ده بينجز .... و الاستشاري بيعتمد....


----------



## م محمد المصرى (20 ديسمبر 2014)

تمام مهندس سامر


----------



## قيصر مصر (20 ديسمبر 2014)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> مجهود طيب مهندس سامر ,,,,,,,,,,, ولكن انا عندى تنويه بسيط جدا أنا بالفعل اشتغلت بطريقه الطول المكافىء وللاسف طلع ليس لها أى أساس فى ASHRAE وأى إستشارى صغير هيرفض المبدأ تماما ...... النقطه التانيه ان الشيت ده مش هيقدر يحسب حاجه مهمه جدا جدا وهيه اسمها system interface وهو زى مامكتوبه فى الاشرى علاقه ومسافه المروحه مع اول fitting فى الدكت الموضوع ده غايه فى الخطوره وانا قستها فى احد مشاريعى طلعت لوحدها 80 بسكال وطبعا مكنش معمول حسابها لانها كانت متاخدها على الطول المكافىء وكان من 2 ل 3 م ,,,,,,,,,, نصيحتى الغاليه عليك وعلى elite duct size برنامج بسيط وقام المهندس الزينى بشرحه بإستفاضه ,,,,,,,,, ومشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع



شكرا يا هندسة ملاحظة مهمة بتاعت interference بس ياريت ترفعلنا الصفحة اللى بتتكلم على الموضوع ده فى اشرى


----------



## zanitty (21 ديسمبر 2014)

سامر السعدني قال:


> انا عايز اقولك كام نقطة ......
> 1- انا باشكرك على ردك و اهتمامك
> 2- كلامك صح 100%
> 3- لو بصيت للواقع في مصر ... للاسف مع اني باشتغل في شركة مقاولات كبيرة و مشاريعها مطارات .... بس للأسف بيتم عمل ال static calculation على الديزين دروينج مش على الشوب دروينج .... فكده كده *الحسابات بتبقى تقديرية *.....و كل الي بيحصل ان احنا بنغير الطنابير الخاصة بالمواتير( تكلفة الطنابير كلام فاضي ) ..... و يوم ما بتقفل خالص ...بغير المواتير ....
> ...


قارن تكلفه الكلام الفاضى بالمقابل بانك تحسبها صح من الاول و شوف انهو اقل يا صديقى 
انهو اوفر كمهندس ...
بصرف النظر عن وجع الدماغ و الصداع بتاع انك تحسبها بالايليت


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

قيصر مصر قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة ملاحظة مهمة بتاعت interference بس ياريت ترفعلنا الصفحة اللى بتتكلم على الموضوع ده فى اشرى



(33)
FAN-SYSTEM INTERFACE
Fan Inlet and Outlet Conditions
Fan performance data measured in the field may show lower performance
capacity than manufacturers’ ratings. The most common
causes of deficient performance of the fan/system combination are
improper outlet connections, nonuniform inlet flow, and swirl at the
fan inlet. These conditions alter the aerodynamic characteristics of
the fan so that its full flow potential is not realized. One bad connection
can reduce fan performance far below its rating. No data
have been published that account for the effects of fan inlet and outlet
flexible vibration connectors.
Normally, a fan is tested with open inlets and a section of
straight duct attached to the outlet (ASHRAE Standard 51). This
setup results in uniform flow into the fan and efficient static
pressure recovery on the fan outlet. If good inlet and outlet conditions
are not provided in the actual installation, the performance
of the fan suffers. To select and apply the fan properly, these
effects must be considered, and the pressure requirements of the
fan, as calculated by standard duct design procedures, must be
increased.
Figure 10 illustrates deficient fan/system performance. The system
pressure losses have been determined accurately, and a fan has
been selected for operation at Point 1. However, no allowance has
been made for the effect of system connections to the fan on fan performance.
To compensate, a fan system effect must be added to the
calculated system pressure losses to determine the actual system
curve. The point of intersection between the fan performance curve
and the actual system curve is Point 4. The actual flow volume is,
therefore, deficient by the difference from 1 to 4. To achieve design
flow volume, a fan system effect pressure loss equal to the pressure
difference between Points 1 and 2 should be added to the calculated
system pressure losses, and the fan should be selected to operate at
Point 2.

للاسف نسخه اشرى اللى عندى secured عموما الكلام اللى فوق ده من chapter:35 (duct Design) Page 35.12.


----------



## قيصر مصر (22 ديسمبر 2014)

م محمد المصرى قال:


> (33)
> FAN-SYSTEM INTERFACE
> Fan Inlet and Outlet Conditions
> Fan performance data measured in the field may show lower performance
> ...



بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (22 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود طيب مع الشكر


----------

